# Move shows and settings from Baked drive



## millertime (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's the situation...

Baked RCA DVR39 with a bad tuner. Time to replace the unit. I will use a HDVR2 that I have in the garage. The HDVR2 has a factory drive in it so I am going to bake a new drive for it. The question is, can I move my settings, season passes, and shows from the RCA drive to the Hughes drive? How would I go about doing it? Please point me in the right direction. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## millertime (Jan 25, 2007)

Backed up season passes on TWP so got that covered. But what about the shows? Do I have to move them to the computer one by one with tytools or can I just move the files somehow from the RCA to the computer to the Hughes?


----------

